# Just some pics of plumbing work



## plumblevel (Nov 12, 2010)

some gas piping done today
























Csi water treatment system install done last friday


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Setting water treatment systems on stepping stones isn't a good thing, have a slab poured, makes the install alot better, Also I'm not a fan of those air injection systems either, IMO. But everything else looks good. Some of the plumbing on treatment system is a little out level, but no biggy, just my opinion.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

in the 4th picture , 
is that pex that's connected to the top of the water heater ?


----------



## plumblevel (Nov 12, 2010)

i agree on slab h/o didnt wanna pour slab around it. and idk why the pics make it look unlevel for. yes that is pex would rather run copper anyday then pex but copper is high


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Is the treatment system for a well?


----------



## plumblevel (Nov 12, 2010)

yes sir it is well had lots of iron and manganese


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plumblevel said:


> yes sir it is well had lots of iron and manganese


Does it clean out heavy metals, arsenic, bacteria, nitrates ect. I have NO experience with wells. But I do have one :laughing:. I would like to get it drinkable but we live in the Tyson chicken runoff area, I guess all NE OK and NW AR is in it.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Must have 12" of copper coming from the hwt where I am. Pex cannot be directly connected


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Does it clean out heavy metals, arsenic, bacteria, nitrates ect. I have NO experience with wells. But I do have one :laughing:. I would like to get it drinkable but we live in the Tyson chicken runoff area, I guess all NE OK and NW AR is in it.


Heavy metals can be removed with GAC, and catalytic/centaur carbon is good for sulfur removal. An undersink RO will give an extra level of protection, a must if you are on a well IMO. Bacteria only can be removed with chlorination inside a contact vessel. 

IMO if Ur water has high levels of heavy metals install a whole house RO system


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> Does it clean out heavy metals, arsenic, bacteria, nitrates ect. I have NO experience with wells. But I do have one :laughing:. I would like to get it drinkable but we live in the Tyson chicken runoff area, I guess all NE OK and NW AR is in it.


Just think of it as chicken broth for the soul...


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Plumber patt said:


> Must have 12" of copper coming from the hwt where I am. Pex cannot be directly connected


UPC here wants 18"



*604.11.2 Water Heater Connections. *
PEX tubing shall not be installed within the first eighteen
(18) inches (457 mm) of piping connected to
a water heater.​


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

That gas line is going to rust up that wall (being outdoors) and can you use union anywhere you want in your code!?


----------

